#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-11
<arualavi> aloha
<RainCT> arualavi: eis
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-09
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<tsdgeos> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien trabaja con varios perfiles de firefox a la vez?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups
<Gosset_Inofensiu> m'he equivocat de finestra
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el que volia preguntar és això però
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vull tornar a Firefox
<Gosset_Inofensiu> però acostumat als "Usuaris" de Chrome em sobta que amb el Firefox sigui tan poc intuïtiu treballar amb diferents perfils alhora
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a algú li va més lent el firefox que el chrome en carregar pàgines?
<jordisayol> no ho sé, jo només faig servir firefox
<jordisayol> BTW pots codificar en UTF-8? així veurem els accents tal com són
<Gosset_Inofensiu> esteu en una reunió?
<jordisayol> no, que jo sàpiga
<Gosset_Inofensiu> okk
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jo es que m'estic passant al Firefox altre cop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no m'agrada la filosofia de Google
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fi...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el que passa és que no trobo la manera de tenir oberts diferents perfils alhora
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Chrome té Usuaris que es poden obrir fàcilment
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<jordisayol> ho sento, no et puc ajudar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> això de tenir múltiples personalitats é  lo que té
<Gosset_Inofensiu> _'p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per cert
<Gosset_Inofensiu> em vull canviar el nick a ubuntuforums
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i tambe a ubuntu.cat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pq em fa vergonya usar aquest
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vull posar la meva id real
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sabeu si és possible?
<jordisayol> ni idea. segurament hauràs de crear-ne un de nou
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-10
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<jordisayol> bones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he aconseguit canviar el username a ubuntuforums
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ara ho estic intentant amb ubuntu.cat
<jordisayol> felicitats!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> em pensava que totes les pàgines d'ubuntu eren SSO
<jordisayol> si no t'ha canviat l'usuari a tot arreu, doncs no ho deu ser
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si tingués nick femení segur que m'ajudaries més
<jordisayol> canvia'l a veure si és veritat...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hehe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si fossis un robot series molt ben programat
<jordisayol> de totes maneres, no em fas massa cas tampoc. ahir et vaig dir que codifiquessis en UTF-8, i no ho has fet...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hm?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ara miro de fer-ho
<jordisayol> molt bé
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és la 1a vegada que algú m'ho pregunta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> així no se'm veuen els accents?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estic a xchat
<jordisayol> es que si no, els caràcters accentuats no es veuen correctament
<jordisayol> tu veus bé els meus?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sí
<jordisayol> doncs jo a tu nop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i ara què?
<jordisayol> ara sí
<Gosset_Inofensiu> suposo que és cosa de freenode
<Gosset_Inofensiu> com que als altres canals parlo en anglès
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i no hi ha accents
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puc saber quina app de missatgeria inst uses?
<jordisayol> pidgin
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ets admin de Ubuntu.cat jordisayol ?
<jordisayol> jo!? jo no tinc ni hora... :-)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bé tan és
<Gosset_Inofensiu> *tant
<jordisayol> era una broma, volia dir que no pas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sou desenvolupadors tots aquí? jo sóc un simple usuari d'ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i traductor amb lo que puc
<jordisayol> ...amb "el" que puc...
<jordisayol> jo no, ni desenvolupador, ni traductor, ni... només un usuari simple simple...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tampoc cal ser tan humil
<Gosset_Inofensiu> segur que domines home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> l'wgarcia se sol connectar aquí?
<jordisayol> menys del que m'agradaria
<jordisayol> no ho sé
<jordisayol> qui és en RainCT?
<jordisayol> nop, crec que no és ell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja he anat veient que aquest canal de xat gairebé es podria dir que és inactiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és una llàstima que per xatejar hagi d'anar a xats en espanyol o anglès
<jordisayol> depèn del moment, però normalment està molt tranquil, potser massa
<jordisayol> i quan entres en un xat en anglès, com et fas dir? harmless puppy?
<jordisayol> Gosset_Inofensiu: era broma. suposo que s'ha entès
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hahaha tranki home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és que m'estic barallant amb el Writer per això no responc ràpid
<jordisayol> no prengis mal, doncs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> doncs a partir d'ara pel meu nom real, AlbertJB
<jordisayol> s/prengis/prenguis/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja no sé per què em vaig posar un nick tan estrany xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estic aprenent a aplicar estils i fer taules de contingut, amb la intenció de fer un ePub
<jordisayol> no passa res. n'he vist de pitjors....
<Gosset_Inofensiu> amb l'extensió Writer2ePub
<jordisayol> es poden fer epub amb writer de l libreoffice?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> oh i tant
<jordisayol> i es poden obrir també?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el que passa és que en generar l'ePub em dóna warnings, dient que els estils no es poden aplicar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és clar, dp ho comprovo amb el meu kindle
<jordisayol> aha
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tot i que abans els he de convertir a format .mobi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> amb Calibre
<jordisayol> perquè?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> els "maleïts" d'Amazon van fer un Kinlde que no accepta el format lliure universal d'ebook, l'ePub
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja n'he avorrit un altre xD
<jordisayol> home, si estàs fent alguna cosa, i vas escoltant el so del xat, és prou emprenyador...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> so?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quin so?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<jordisayol> del xat, per cada entrada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja t'havia entès home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> però bueno no estaria de més animar una mica això
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si has d'estar molt concentrat no t'hi connectis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no?
<jordisayol> suposo
<jordisayol> però a vegades et connectes per si algú et vol dir alguna cosa, tot i que hagis de fer quelcom
<jordisayol> bé, jo plego
<jordisayol> fins la propera
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fins la propera!
<RainCT> hm?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ¿
<Gosset_Inofensiu> brb
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-11
<cafeoleman> Hola tinc un problema
<cafeoleman> he instal·lat Ubuntu i després de 2 dies no arrenca
<cafeoleman> algú em pot ajudar?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tinc un dubt
<Gosset_Inofensiu> respecte el fitxer sources.list
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé si té importància els servidors que utilitzis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ara mateix tinc les fonts dels servidors d'espanya http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-13
<me> lol
<Guest66372> no veig la listnick...
<Guest66372> xchat-gnome :/
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-14
<Guillem_> Hola Ubuntaires, bona nit :-)
<Guillem_> Estic buscant un ordinador vell que funcioni, per fer proves amb Xubuntu, Lubuntu i Debian - Enlightment e17.
<Guillem_> guillemlopez@yahoo.es
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-08
<FrancescCardedeu> Bones
<FrancescCardedeu> Algu per aquí????
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-12
<melon_> hola
<melon_> tinc problemes amb la resolució, algú pot donar-me un cop de mà?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-07-08
<txugas> hola mon!!!
<txugas> atrafagats amb la paparassa?
<txugas> amb el escriptori unity. Si toques icone es maximitaza, pero no si tocas icones es minimitza.
<txugas> alegria, alegria......alegria digital.
<txugas>  a google amb diu, que em posi un afegito, el "Ubuntu Tweak"....
<txugas> salut senyors i I
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-12
<quetinguemsort33> HOLA
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-13
<quetinguemsort33> hola
<quetinguemsort33> algú controla molt sobre els problemes de so en ubuntu?
<quetinguemsort33> he estat llegint foros, i no he trobat la solució
<quetinguemsort33> no em sonen els altaveus del portatils, en canvi la sortida d'auriculars sí
<quetinguemsort33> tinc un netbook toshiba nb500-12c
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-17
<metallic> quetinguemsort33, quin tipus de sobrenom és aquest? hehe
<quetinguemsort33> doncs, és de la canço de Lluís Llach
<quetinguemsort33> si coneixes la cançó, entendràs què significa
<metallic> la veritat és que no :(, però és bo veure nous sobrenoms per aquí :)
<quetinguemsort33> sí
<quetinguemsort33> domines molt el linux?
<quetinguemsort33> tinc un problema amb els drivers de so, en el meu notebook toshiba nb500, amb el xubuntu
<metallic> uf, no crec que et pugui ajudar quetinguemsort33 ^^' que tinguis sort XD
<quetinguemsort33> hahaha
<metallic> jo no he tocat mai controladors de so o video més enllà de l'administració bàsica de paquets :(
<quetinguemsort33> ok
<quetinguemsort33> gràcies de tota forma
<quetinguemsort33> saps si els altres membres d'aquesta sala, em podrien ajudar?
<metallic> ubuntulog és un robot, david_llamas és una persona, potser sí
<metallic> Això sol ésser buit :(
<quetinguemsort33> adéu!!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-07-15
<nil> Hola
<nil> hi ha algu?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola bon dia, des de el Ateneu cooperatiu del Valles Oriental man demanat el suport i la col·laboració per organitzar un taller de Blockxain
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ens ha arribat una proposta per organitzar un taller de 3h anomenat Introducció a la BLOCKCHAIN, Una revolució tecnològica per a la transformació social, impulsat per LA COOPMUNITAT BLOCKCHAIN (lacoopmunitat.coop)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ells demanen el suport de la comunitat, si us sembla ve jo mi apunto i si algu mes vol ja dirar, us seguire informant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> És molt interessant. Ens informaràs dels horaris i els preus?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> encare estan decidint on o faran, jo els i e ofert el suport personal i de la comunitat pèr fer difusió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> El taller es durà a terme a Coop70 a Caldes. Estem tancant una data, segurament la segona quinzena de setembre. Serà en horari de tarda, de 16.00 a 19.00h. … Comptem amb la comunitat Ubuntu.cat com a promotors. Us inclourem en l'organització de l'acte. Si ens hem de reunir, us convocaríem. … Necessitem logos o imatges per afegir
<ubuntaires_teleg> als materials de difusió. Volem deixar-ho tot lligat aquest mes de juliol per fer-ne campanya informativa a finals d'agost.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Taller de Blockchain Dimarts 17 de setembre de 16.00 a 19.00h a Coop 70 SCCL de Caldes de Montbui.
